
Identity Thieves Hijack Cellphone Accounts to Go After Virtual Currency - pmarreck
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/21/business/dealbook/phone-hack-bitcoin-virtual-currency.html?emc=eta1
======
pmarreck
I got hacked a week ago in this exact fashion. Please remove cellphone 2FA
from all your online dealings and add something like Google Authenticator
instead (don't forget to print out, or at least encrypt a PDF of, the backup
codes!)

